# Toronto - Markham - North York



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I have room in all three cities for more contracts. We service the downtown core (residential) where its hard to get trucks into. The core is done with snow blowers and shovels. 

Markham and North York are plow cities so we can do both residential and commercial. 

Let us know if you need help. I've been plowing for over 10 years and never had a single accident or damaged a property. For added peace of mind I carry $1 million commercial insurance separate from my auto policies.


----------

